# Aprons



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I love aprons but I don't hear much about anyone sewing them or wearing them. 

Am I the only one?

do you have a link to share? a favorite pattern? style you prefer over another? any tips or comments? 

http://www.dorothyshomegoods.com/articles.php?tPath=12


Tip.. after drying your apron, iron it using a light coat of startch. The startch coats the fabric and helps release any stains when washed again.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

I love aprons, making them and wearing them. this is my favorite pattern

http://www.marymulari.com/apron_pattern.php

It makes a reversible apron. In the winter I wear one around the house to keep warm. I have probably made 25 aprons from this pattern, have given most of them away for presents.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

My favorite one is one I bought at a garage sale. It is the back part of an old pair of blue jeans. There is a bright pink and white striped gathered strip with hem that goes all along the bottom of it and up the sides. .There is a belt made of the same fabric and runs through the loops at the top. Then, on the two pockets, they cut out a pink pig from iron on patches and ironed them on. It is too cute for words.


----------



## HopeHavenFarm (May 2, 2007)

Hello! I just "found" this part of the HT board today! It's great! I had to comment as I wear my apron or smock every day. I wear them out too. It's just a part of my "normal" dress  Being a homestead momma, you need an apron, lol. 

The ones I wear are either the canning apron from Friends patterns or a smock from the King's Daughters. They both have BIG pockets for collecting eggs, garden stuff, clothespins...etc! 

Apron pattern:http://www.candleonthehill.net/store/catalog.php?item=162&catid=12&ret=catalog.php?category=12

Smock Pattern: http://www.modestsewingpatterns.com/1013.html

Blessings,
Kimberly Lewis


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

GrannyG said:


> My favorite one is one I bought at a garage sale. It is the back part of an old pair of blue jeans. There is a bright pink and white striped gathered strip with hem that goes all along the bottom of it and up the sides. .There is a belt made of the same fabric and runs through the loops at the top. Then, on the two pockets, they cut out a pink pig from iron on patches and ironed them on. It is too cute for words.


GrannyG, now you have me thinking if I can "borrow" a pair of my DH's jeans for this project...


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

ok granny!!! we want pictures! right girls? <smile>


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I love my aprons! I took apart an old one and made my pattern from it. And GrannyG, please post a pic!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I used to think aprons were so unpleasantly old-fashioned. Now I have completely changed my mind. I am tired of having to wash a blouse because I just got one little splatter on it from cooking. I want to make myself a full apron, that covers my bodice as well as my lap. And I want to see that darling apron from the garage sale!


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Great Timing!  Here's a picture of my daughter modeling one that I made yesterday for our neighbor's daughter. She's only 4, but she'll grow into it. I didn't have a pattern per se, but I modeled it after the one my grandmother made for me as a little girl 1.5 yards of the main fabric, and some scraps for accents. I drew up a cut list for it if anyone is interested.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

[/IMG] 

Here is a photo of the aprons I make, I think, a goat picture may have also slipped in


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I love my aprons. My DD has a line of vintage inspired aprons that she designs, sews and sells. I have several aprons and love them. They go on in the morning and I usually have them on all day. Once I forgot to take off my apron and went to the grocery store. two older ladies said how nice it was to see a younger woman using an apron.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sancraft, does your dd have a website?


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

ok, now I want to see that goat picture! 

The aprons are darling! your daughter is very pretty.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I also love aprons and am searching for a pattern for one like my grandmother wore. I found an amish pattern that is close. 
I would love to share patterns with someone if anyone is interested.
joanie


----------



## jessandcody (Nov 21, 2003)

I would like to make myself an apron, but I'm not very good at expanding patterns and I am very heavy chested. The patterns I find only cover part of the chest area. I look silly in them with a narrow apron covering only the middle of my chest!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I also have a large chest that causes problems with patterns.
I just find a pattern that folds in the middle, and then place the pattern an inch or so back from the fold. Play with it to get the right size. Most patterns I've tried this with work well.
Joanie


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I love aprons! 

Several months ago I was doing a little web searching for apron patterns, hopefully free...  I'm not a garment maker, but thought I could tackle an apron. 

Here are a few of places I found - I haven't actually made one from these instructions as I bought a pattern and started that, but still haven't finished. Hope somebody finds these worth looking at! I did pick up 4 vintage aprons on Ebay for a VERY reasonable price - and they are so cool!


http://www.shasta.com/suesgoodco/newcivilians/womenswear/aprons.htm

http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cach...g.htm+vintage+apron&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=16&gl=us

http://organizedhome.com/content-7.html

http://www.secretworkshop.com/Html/tips/tip54.html

http://www.craftygal.com/archives/402/table402.htm


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Jerseygirl-
The style that I showed above would be very easy to "expand" for a larger chest... Just cut the center panel to the size that you wish.... Because the "skirt" of the apron is made separately, it's easy to mix & match the sizes.

Westbrook-
Thanks for the compliments! DD wasn't too happy about modeling, (hence the goofy look on her face), but she got over it quickly


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Metta...

I have those too.. kids that look silly to pay me back for wanting a photo! and mine are all adults now! nothing changes!

I like the fabric because it is so bright and summery!


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

GrannyG

Is it possible to post a picture of your apron or maybe measurement I would like to try and make one. G&S


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I don't have a way at present to do the photo. 
I just got my Country Woman magazine in the mail for Aug/Sept and on page 43, the apron is almost like mine, but I think it is cuter with the buttons down the middle seam ! My jeans are made from adult ones, but this child size one is definitely a winner too.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you. I'll look for the magazine. G&S


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Oven door apron
http://www.craftsayings.com/projects/small_gifts/oven_door_dress/index.shtml

another pattern- http://calamitykim.typepad.com/pattern.pdf


----------

